# Let's "Take the Waters"...



## bearswede (Nov 5, 2005)

A nice grouping of large saratogas...


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Miles (Nov 6, 2005)

Real nice, looks like great whittling on the clear one.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks, guys...

 Left to right:

 Geyser Spring, Saratoga, NY; Haskin's Spring Co., Shutesbury, MA; Middletown Healing Springs, Middletown, VT; Clarke & Co., NY; Hathorn Spring, Saratoga, NY...


 Ron


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice bottles. I sold some of mine.Still have 3 or 4 of the quart size ones though.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 6, 2005)

Which ones ya got, RD? Photos?


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice saratogas Ron.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 6, 2005)

I have Poland Water, Clarke & White, Middletown, Congress Water, and Acid Springs.


----------



## Miles (Nov 6, 2005)

There's a nice Saratoga on ebay right now, I think it's a Hathorn Springs.


----------

